# buying Eheim 2026, promo kit vs regular? come with black spraybar? petblvd?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey there, i am buying the 2026 this week and am a bit confused about eheim pro2 2026 canister. Here are my questions:

1) there appear to be 2 versions of 2026, the normal and the "promo kit", price wise they seem to be the same, what's the exact difference?

2) does the installation kit 1 + 2 pictured below (BLACK intake + spraybar) come with the 2026? or do you have to buy them separate ( Btw those bright green intake/spraybar on the eheim classic line is disgusting. GREEEN?! seriously... )



















3) For a planted tank do you guys use the carbon layer? for me i never use any activated carbon/chemic in my filters, just mech sponges + biomedia. Can i do the same in 2026? put a couple layers of eheim sponges of different coase/fine ratio and a bag of its bio media.

4) petblvd.com has the pro2 2026 for $120! which seem too good to be true. Has anyone had past experience with this online vendor? i tried searching for google but no reviews were found

thank you for your time!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

1) promo kits are different in different places. Most Eheim promo kits come with either a full set of media and/or the two installation kits. The standard 2026 does not come with media (except a coarse blue sponge and the white fine filter pad) and comes with the green intake and outtake tubes.

2) See 1) above. Yes, definitely get these kits, even if they're not included in the "promo". They're much nicer and are modular as well.

3) No need for carbon in Eheims. I haven't used carbon in any tanks in I don't remember how long.

4) Don't know them.

Hope that helps!


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

laith, that made everything much clearer! you have always been very helpful answering my stupid questions, thank you!!


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP81037.html

I see the the 'promo kit', but it doesn't describe what comes with it. Where do you see that?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Did some digging, it appears petblvd.com is the same store as foxmillpets.com Red flags immediately come up. Decided to pay bit more and get everything from big als for peace of mind instead

I called up big als and the tech there told me the 2026 /w media they sell does come with both the installation kit 1 + 2 (intake + spraybar) as well as all the medias. It's by far the best deal (other than petblvd.com). Ordered my new setup from there:

Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater-200 W 
Eheim 2026 Professionel II Canister Filter With Media Value 
Eheim Automatic Feeder 

hopefully they will last a couple years...


----------



## Bombay (Mar 6, 2006)

Still not sure how you figure it comes with the black installation kits. The picture shows the standard green plumbing parts with no mention whatsoever of the black kits.

Maybe you called and asked them, but still the question begs, why would you think they came with it?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

the official 2026 PROMO KIT comes with all media and both installation sets. Why dont you just call petblvd and ask them. i called big als and they confirmed it comes with it.


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. Wanted to know what were 2026 users impression of the noise level? Motor noise, water burbles, etc. Things that you cannot adjust out like spraybar position.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There is no noise.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

psidriven said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread. Wanted to know what were 2026 users impression of the noise level? Motor noise, water burbles, etc. Things that you cannot adjust out like spraybar position.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


Noise? NOISE?? From an Eheim??


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey uh whats that website address to big als? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Moo said:


> Hey uh whats that website address to big als? I can't seem to find it.


www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks.
Wow, that makes me feel kinda dumb. Who would have guessed such a simple addy, huh?

thanks much again!
-matt


----------

